# Shaun White's tight pants and leather jacket...



## crazyface

but..but he looks like such a rockstar. those pants should give him a +5 score bonus.


----------



## AngryHugo

His name automatically gives him 50 points. The jacket and pants are fucking terrible.


----------



## MistahTaki

pics? or vids? sounds hot.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

X games day 2, Halldor trys the slope style corse and Shaun White pops up. on Vimeo


----------



## MistahTaki

woahhhh


----------



## Krug

I'm sure this weekend when we all go riding, we'll see a douche bag or two sporting this same leather get up. Reminds me of the gimp in Pulp Fiction.

Krug


----------



## pencap75

I think he is coming out of the closet.


----------



## MistahTaki

it's lame that everybody bashes shaun white because he "sold out". you're only cool until you get known because any rider that everybody knows is so "sold out".


----------



## eastCOASTkills

everyone knows travis rice, and travis rice didnt sell out...travis rice is DOPE


----------



## john doe

Didn't making fun of guys wearing tight pants stop being funny a year ago?


----------



## KG29

I wonder where the batmobile is or where he parked his harley


----------



## BliND KiNK

it's never not funny, p.s. what goggles does halldor have? because I want.


----------



## crazyface

MistahTaki said:


> it's lame that everybody bashes shaun white because he "sold out". you're only cool until you get known because any rider that everybody knows is so "sold out".


If he hasn't sold out, then what exactly does Target have to do with snowboarding or skateboarding?


----------



## Shocktroop531

who gives a fuck what he wears. let him be what he wants. newsflash: you don't have to dress the way shaun white dresses. you both can wear whatever you want. 

and there is certainly not anything wrong with leather jackets. blow me. tight pants I could do without though. haha. although it certainly doesn't look nearly as stupid as the douchebag kids you see on the mtn with their saggy ass pants ten sizes too big.


----------



## Deviant

This thread touches on 2 of the most sensitive subjects here...

Shaun White. 
Tight pants. 

Just gonna step back and watch this thread blow up :laugh:



> what exactly does Hewlett-Packard or Target have to do with snowboarding or skateboarding?


Fixed.
(yes I'm instigating it's a riot to watch you all get pissy with each other over this kid, lol)


----------



## Skyemojo

Gotta get paid man. Tell me you wouldn't do a target ad for like a cool mil.


----------



## rgrwilco

What got me was how much of a pompous ass he was being after his first run.

not word for word, but the gist:
reporter: nice run your in first that was fantastic
white: that run sucked i need another run to redeem myself i need a redemption run i have no idea what that last run was.

chode.


----------



## crazyface

Skyemojo said:


> Gotta get paid man. Tell me you wouldn't do a target ad for like a cool mil.


...that's exactly what selling out is.


----------



## Willy36

john doe said:


> Didn't making fun of guys wearing tight pants stop being funny a year ago?


Not in the slightest actually.


----------



## surferbum21

I'm sure I'll get bashed for this but it seems to me it's all locals who never made it who hate White. I'm 27 yo from oklahoma and get 21 days in a year at Colorado. I am deeply depressed for the other 344 days of the year that i'm not strapped in. So I guess I don't get the whole local-scene-shaun-is-such-a-douche-sell-out. He's on top of the game. There is no one better than him obviously b/c he has the one trick no one else can hit. I don't LOVE him like the rest of the un-snowboarding world is but I think he is pretty dope. But I also think Kass, Davis, and Rice are too. You can't hate on him for being so damn good. I sure as shit know if I was that good I'd take a a huge sum of money to even sponsor hello kitty. Who gives a f#ck. It's easy money. He could break both his legs and arms and never be able to ride again but he'll sure as shit not have to worry about a thing doing Hello Kitty commercials. If it wasn't White it would be whoever else was on top of the snow world


----------



## ccole89

He is a joke as long as he lands his run he will win the judges breathe his farts. I hate everything he stands for what kinda person has they own halfpipe built with a foam pit. All the other guys out there had to learn the double cork by taking a few slams. Speaking of the double cork whats so special about it now Travis Rice was doing them in 2005 check out Absinthe Films More for proof. 

Conclusion:
Shaun White = gay
tight pants = gay


----------



## surferbum21

I bet if shaun white smoked weed he'd be cool as shit haha...i'd love to see that ginger high


----------



## crazyface

surferbum21 said:


> I'm sure I'll get bashed for this but it seems to me it's all locals who never made it who hate White. I'm 27 yo from oklahoma and get 21 days in a year at Colorado. I am deeply depressed for the other 344 days of the year that i'm not strapped in. So I guess I don't get the whole local-scene-shaun-is-such-a-douche-sell-out. He's on top of the game. There is no one better than him obviously b/c he has the one trick no one else can hit. I don't LOVE him like the rest of the un-snowboarding world is but I think he is pretty dope. But I also think Kass, Davis, and Rice are too. You can't hate on him for being so damn good. I sure as shit know if I was that good I'd take a a huge sum of money to even sponsor hello kitty. Who gives a f#ck. It's easy money. He could break both his legs and arms and never be able to ride again but he'll sure as shit not have to worry about a thing doing Hello Kitty commercials. If it wasn't White it would be whoever else was on top of the snow world


I assume you are talking about the double mctwist?

Ipod Stomps Double McTwist 12 Video
Sadly he is out of the X Games with an injury already.


----------



## jegnorge

eastCOASTkills said:


> X games day 2, Halldor trys the slope style corse and Shaun White pops up. on Vimeo


does anyone know which bataleon board halldor's riding?


----------



## MistahTaki

crazyface said:


> ...that's exactly what selling out is.


why does it concern you that he does a ad for target? if this sport is so wonderful then it should be out for the whole world to know. cant hate on another man's hustle.


----------



## BliND KiNK

Seriously assholes, I know you know what kind of goggles halldor is wearing... what are they? :dunno:


----------



## MistahTaki

BliND KiNK said:


> Seriously assholes, I know you know what kind of goggles halldor is wearing... what are they? :dunno:


swimming goggles. who give a shit. lol.


----------



## jegnorge

BliND KiNK said:


> Seriously assholes, I know you know what kind of goggles halldor is wearing... what are they? :dunno:


oakley crowbar. hey do u know which bataleon board he's riding?


----------



## xxfinnellxx

Fuck shawn white.

I love the helgasons =)


----------



## MistahTaki

jegnorge said:


> oakley crowbar. hey do u know which bataleon board he's riding?


i bet it's a 2012 model maybe one of these?http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/35127-official-2012-gear-thread-3.html

the one with a collage of pics?


----------



## linvillegorge

Shaun White wears whatever he's told to, however, if I was cashing those checks, I would too. Not gonna lie.

With that said, dude looks like Mr. Slave out there.


----------



## dmike

My girlfriend was making a total ass out of him when she saw him in that leather getup. 

I was just happy to be able to watch the x-games from my xbox. I was gonna go out to watch it since I don't get espn, but then I just downloaded the app for xbox live and there it was. No need to spend 4 dollars a beer at the bar, drink mine at home for next to nothing:thumbsup:


----------



## jegnorge

you guys got it all wrong.

the leather jacket and tight pants give SW an aerodynamic advantages LOL


----------



## PanHandler

i think he looks a lot better than those fake gangster ******* with tall T's that are 5 sizes too big on them.

People will hate anything theyre jealous of. Shaun is making millions and you guys are sitting behind a computer screen talking about him (whether good or bad) i think hes doing something right. I bet damn well none of your names are coming out of his mouth.


----------



## S4Shredr

BliND KiNK said:


> Seriously assholes, I know you know what kind of goggles halldor is wearing... what are they? :dunno:


Those were obviously the brand new Rec Specs 

Although not a huge fan of Shaun White I do have a lot of respect for him. I mean the kid won 5 or so cars in snowboard comps before he even had his license. Also, every time he's won a halfpipe event I've seen he earned it, although other riders can throw the same tricks, none of them get as much amplitude nor land as fluidly as he does consistently. The whole sellout thing, whatever, let him do what he wants outside of snowboarding.

But back to the OP's topic....

His pants and Jacket were EXTREMELY F-ING GAY... end of story


----------



## fatboyj711

I'm guessing none of the haters like/wear brands like Holden, L1 or the slimmer Airblaster stuff.


----------



## little devil

Holy, eh. All thats missing is the rainbows stitched to the back.

Did shaun come out of the closet? 

Looks like a gay night rider.


----------



## bbissell

PanHandler said:


> i think he looks a lot better than those fake gangster ******* with tall T's that are 5 sizes too big on them.
> 
> People will hate anything theyre jealous of. Shaun is making millions and you guys are sitting behind a computer screen talking about him (whether good or bad) i think hes doing something right. I bet damn well none of your names are coming out of his mouth.


We have a winner! I like watching them all it is insane what they can do. And nodoby airs it out like he does that is why he wins.


----------



## fatboyj711

Since when did slimmer fitting kits = ****?


----------



## mallrat

crazyface said:


> ...that's exactly what selling out is.


Wrong again Ronald.

The definition of selling out compromising your morals, beliefs or what you stand for for $. I don't see how making as much as you can doing what you love is selling out. The don't dictate what he wears, how he rides, etc.

Now that said. I think he looks like an idiot, but that's my opinion. What really bugged me was Sal Masekala saying "he's riding in gripper pants (WTF are gripper pants) and a leather jacket. Now that's punk rock." Umm sorry Sal but no it's not. Being punk is about being different and against the establishment. Shaun is following every hip/cool trend and is the establishment.

I'd say he's glam rock or hipster/grunge.


----------



## mallrat

linvillegorge said:


> Shaun White wears whatever he's told to, however, if I was cashing those checks, I would too. Not gonna lie.
> 
> With that said, dude looks like Mr. Slave out there.


Seriously? You think Target or HP want the face of their corporate brand out their looking like that?


----------



## surferbum21

PanHandler said:


> i think he looks a lot better than those fake gangster ******* with tall T's that are 5 sizes too big on them.
> 
> People will hate anything theyre jealous of. Shaun is making millions and you guys are sitting behind a computer screen talking about him (whether good or bad) i think hes doing something right. I bet damn well none of your names are coming out of his mouth.


not to mention lookin' like a fool wit they pants on da ground...

i sag a little bit but damn when your pants are at your knees you look like a ******


----------



## DrnknZag

PanHandler said:


> i think he looks a lot better than those fake gangster ******* with tall T's that are 5 sizes too big on them.
> 
> People will hate anything theyre jealous of. Shaun is making millions and you guys are sitting behind a computer screen talking about him (whether good or bad) i think hes doing something right. I bet damn well none of your names are coming out of his mouth.


10x....

/thread


----------



## RealAleckClayto

ALright alright alright ive heard enough! this has been the talk of the snowboard world for too long! tight pants tight pants tight pants is all i ever hear. and the thing is is its all ways negative. who gives a shit what other people are wearing. if you dont like it you wont wear it right?? this judgmental ass world we live in. people raggin on other people cause their shit is different. who gives a fuck! another thing half you fake ass snowboarders who are rockin gangsta ass shit or even the middle ground shit. what kinda jeans are you wearin round town?? i know you aint rockin the same style you fake bitches have on the mountain. Shaun White wears slim ta skinny pants out, why the hell wouldnt he on the mountain?? I personally have rocked the leather jacket tight pants combo for the past three years, im happy to see some big names have some solid style! all in all if you dont like it dont wear it. Listen to my boy Chris Bradshaw, one of the most gangsta ass riders out there, he knows his shit and if everyone thought like this maybe the world would be a better place?? yeah probably. 
YouTube - 120 Seconds with Chris Bradshaw


----------



## JoeR

crazyface said:


> ...that's exactly what selling out is.


"Selling out" as opposed to what, exactly? Remaining pure? Remaining poor?

As for his attire, who cares? Athletes on TV usually look somewhat silly. One man's uniform is another's ludicrous costume.


----------



## crazyface

RealAleckClayto said:


> ALright alright alright ive heard enough! this has been the talk of the snowboard world for too long! tight pants tight pants tight pants is all i ever hear. and the thing is is its all ways negative. who gives a shit what other people are wearing. if you dont like it you wont wear it right?? this judgmental ass world we live in. people raggin on other people cause their shit is different. who gives a fuck! another thing half you fake ass snowboarders who are rockin gangsta ass shit or even the middle ground shit. what kinda jeans are you wearin round town?? i know you aint rockin the same style you fake bitches have on the mountain. Shaun White wears slim ta skinny pants out, why the hell wouldnt he on the mountain?? I personally have rocked the leather jacket tight pants combo for the past three years, im happy to see some big names have some solid style! all in all if you dont like it dont wear it. Listen to my boy Chris Bradshaw, one of the most gangsta ass riders out there, he knows his shit and if everyone thought like this maybe the world would be a better place?? yeah probably.
> YouTube - 120 Seconds with Chris Bradshaw


The thing that annoys me about all the styles and stuff is that people care about what they wear and then get offended when someone else criticizes it. The T9 crew obviously tries to look like that so I assume they like the style and shouldn't care about what other people say. If Shaun White doesn't want to have kids and chooses to wear tight pants, its his choice. And his choices are up for criticism, so people criticize him for looking like peter pan.


----------



## Extremo

2 words. Bad Style.


----------



## MistahTaki

if some guy on this forum when out and wore that outfit would there be a thread about it? no. i smell jealousy and envy.


----------



## ThaDoctor

LMAO just came across this on Torsteins site Direct Quote



> I dident know who it was he had a new outfit on he was warming up and i was like whos the chick with the hot behind



Madness on Vimeo


----------



## Deviant

mallrat said:


> What really bugged me was Sal Masekala saying "he's riding in gripper pants (WTF are gripper pants)...


Ass gripping.

and for the record, "Sal whatever" doesn't know jack shit.


----------



## Extremo

Torstein Horgmo. 2 words. Epic Style


No jealousy here...just callin it like it is


----------



## A519727

heres what i believe, shaun white is only famous because he is all about winning not having fun, which is what snowboarding is about. i am 90 percent sure that if halldor or torstein wanted to land a double mctwist it would be no problem for them, but they are too busy actually having fun with the sport. if you have ever been to torstein.net or helgasons.com, you can see that they really dont give a fuck about competition, halldor even says this in one of his videos. shaun white has sold out, if he hadnt sold out he wouldnt be wearing gay ass pants like that. 

and the board halldor is riding is the first from the company him and his brother eiki are starting, called lobster snowboards.


----------



## Toecutter

A519727 said:


> ...having fun, which is what snowboarding is about.


Unless you are paid to ride (i.e., you are a pro), then having fun is secondary or tertiary to winning and advertising.


----------



## Leo

Man, when will you guys stop making whiney threads about Shaun White? How many events does this dude have to win to finally get some respect for his *SKILLS*?

When it comes down to it, none of you know him personally. None of you know his family. None of you know what it was like for him growing up. All of this probably contributes to why he does what he does.

And stop talking about him selling out. I want to see you turn down multi-million deals then come here and call other riders a sell-out. Boo-hoo, he has clothing in Target. Get over it.

I respect opinions about the dude from people who met him. If he was a dick to you, then he was a dick. No respect for people who sit behind their monitors and judge a guy they never met like a mofo.

I also think it's funny that every time someone mentions his double McTwist, another person has to bring up IPod. And of course other riders will always be compared to Shaun White. Look at what happened when Michael Jordan used to play basketball. Every young star coming into the NBA was compared to him. And why don't most people call out Michael Jordan for selling out and being a dick? Hanes anyone? Shaun White is on top of pipe events. He very noticeably gets bigger air than any other rider and undoubtedly throws very clean tricks. Is he innovative? Other than the double McTwist, which is just another rotation anyway.... nope. But does he throw it down bigger than his competition? Yup.

As for his new jacket and pants... I almost puked when I saw it at the 2012 Burton line showing. 

I think the biggest topic about Shaun White right now should be his new sponsorship with Goodrich Tires. He also has a Rally car now. It's going to be funny to see him race if he learns fast enough.

By the way, snowboarding is about having fun. Just because you don't view being extremely competitive as being fun, doesn't meant that Shaun White doesn't. 

And to the person who said something about Shaun White being a dick or whatever for his comment about his run... you are over-analyzing the hell out of it. He didn't like his run and said he wanted to redeem himself. So what? Why does that make him a dick? I've landed what I though to be sloppy jumps, but my friend liked it. I said I want to do better. Does that mean I was being a dick to my friend?


----------



## Extremo

So Leo's a fanboy huh?

Instead of giving credit to everyone pushing the sport he brags he landed a new trick...like anyone gives a fuck. He's lost it. No wonder noone in the sport respects him.


----------



## Extremo

Oh yeah the new trick he landed, front double 1080. Like it hasn't been done 1,000,000 times.


----------



## JoeR

A519727 said:


> shaun white has sold out, if he hadnt sold out he wouldnt be wearing gay ass pants like that.
> 
> and the board halldor is riding is the first from the company him and his brother eiki are starting, called lobster snowboards.


So you criticize one guy for "selling out" (though no one in this thread has offered a coherent explanation of exactly what that means), but the guy who is starting his own company is just having fun? :laugh:


----------



## JoeR

Leo said:


> I think the biggest topic about Shaun White right now should be his new sponsorship with Goodrich Tires. He also has a Rally car now. It's going to be funny to see him race if he learns fast enough.


Nate Holland is appearing in Jeep TV commercials. Where is the avalanche of "I hate the sell-out Nate Holland" threads?


----------



## Leo

Extremo said:


> So Leo's a fanboy huh?
> 
> Instead of giving credit to everyone pushing the sport he brags he landed a new trick...like anyone gives a fuck. He's lost it. No wonder noone in the sport respects him.


Watching him in pipe events... yup, I sure am a fan. Just as much as I'm a fan of Scotty Lago... big props to the dude by the way for absolutely killing it with a rubber banded jaw.

As a person? I don't know. Never met the dude. I also can care less about the whole "selling out" thing. I genuinely liked his outerwear up until last year. Last year was boring and this year is just plain ugly. His such a deal still looks decent though.

Don't mistake my arguments as a defense for Shaun White. I'm just attacking the arguments that a lot of you are making. So many assumptions.

But hey, I won't attack any of you personally for hating him or whatever. I still respect your knowledge about Union bindings and jib sticks Extremo. I'm just not the type of guy to hate on people who I don't know personally.

I stated this in another thread. By creating these Shaun White threads, you guys are doing exactly what you hate ESPN for doing. All this talk, negative or positive, about him is detracting from other huge stories. Like as mentioned, what Scotty Lago did. Kelly Clark's 1080. Let's make threads about those instead of "Look what that douche Shaun White is doing/wearing/saying" ones.


----------



## Leo

JoeR said:


> Nate Holland is appearing in Jeep TV commercials. Where is the avalanche of "I hate the sell-out Nate Holland" threads?


Haha! I forgot about that. That's my point exactly right there though. I'm not defending Shaun White. I'm just saying, if you're going to complain and whine about him, at least be consistent.


----------



## crazyface

JoeR said:


> So you criticize one guy for "selling out" (though no one in this thread has offered a coherent explanation of exactly what that means), but the guy who is starting his own company is just having fun? :laugh:


How is having your own board company even remotely close to selling out? The Helgasons probably won't see profit for a while and just want to give something to the sport in their new boards. That's pretty much the opposite of "selling out." They are giving back to the sport that has given them fun and notoriety.

Shaun White is taking his popularity from snowboarding and making money in completely unrelated areas.


----------



## Leo

crazyface said:


> How is having your own board company even remotely close to selling out? The Helgasons probably won't see profit for a while and just want to give something to the sport in their new boards. That's pretty much the opposite of "selling out." They are giving back to the sport that has given them fun and notoriety.
> 
> Shaun White is taking his popularity from snowboarding and making money in completely unrelated areas.


So besides all of that... have you been offered over a million dollars by an unrelated company that you turned away?

Just asking because you really have no valid grounds to make that comment unless you have. Easier said than done type deal here.

I'll be brutally honest with myself here. No chance in hell I would turn down that money if Target approached me. I could use a few million right now


----------



## JoeR

crazyface said:


> How is having your own board company even remotely close to selling out? The Helgasons probably won't see profit for a while and just want to give something to the sport in their new boards.


So they'll be giving the boards away? Great! Where do I sign up?



> Shaun White is taking his popularity from snowboarding and making money in completely unrelated areas.


 I had no idea such gross violations of the Snowboarding Code of Ethics were being committed. Clearly the man has no concept of what it means to be a professional athlete.


----------



## crazyface

JoeR said:


> So they'll be giving the boards away? Great! Where do I sign up?
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea such gross violations of the Snowboarding Code of Ethics were being committed. Clearly the man has no concept of what it means to be a professional athlete.


They definitely won't be making a profit off of them. I was just pointing out the huge difference between Lobster snowboards and a Target or Hewlitt packard endoresement. What the Helgsons are doing is entirely different from what White is doing. If Shaun White started his own board company, I would definitely not have anything negative to say about it.


----------



## JoeR

crazyface said:


> They definitely won't be making a profit off of them.


I should ask how the hell you know that, but it's pointless, because this is just a side issue anyway.



> I was just pointing out the huge difference between Lobster snowboards and a Target or Hewlitt packard endoresement. What the Helgsons are doing is entirely different from what White is doing. If Shaun White started his own board company, I would definitely not have anything negative to say about it.


So how long have you hated that sell-out Nate Holland? And Lindsey Vonn? Roger Federer? Peyton Manning? Derek Jeter? Michael Jordan? Danica Patrick?

How about this?
Booking Tony Hawk Speaker Appearances, Tony Hawk Agent Manager Contact, Hiring Tony Hawk Speaking Engagements Costs Fees

Or this?
Z STYLE JR 1497 Pope benedict 1 Key Chain from Zazzle.com


----------



## Shocktroop531

JoeR said:


> So how long have you hated that sell-out Nate Holland? And Lindsey Vonn? Roger Federer? Peyton Manning? Derek Jeter? Michael Jordan? Danica Patrick?


actually I've always hated Danica Patrick. she's not pretty and not a good race car driver either. she's a bunch of bullshit. although I guess its not her fault. more espn's fault


----------



## RyCan3

yo for real though, shaun white is legit. He is a great role model for the little kids. I know people are prolly going to bash me for this but, what other athlete do u see signing everything for all the kids. So he is sponsored by target. Who cares? He goes out, he smashes, signs everything for everyone, never talks about another rider, minds his own business, and does his thing. Who cares if target aint a snowboarding brand. A lot of riders are sponsored by companies who don't directly relate to snowboarding.


----------



## Karasene

Extremo said:


> So Leo's a fanboy huh?
> 
> Instead of giving credit to everyone pushing the sport he brags he landed a new trick...like anyone gives a fuck. He's lost it. No wonder noone in the sport respects him.


Yes.



Extremo said:


> Oh yeah the new trick he landed, front double 1080. Like it hasn't been done 1,000,000 times.


and Yes.


I was getting so sick of hearing his name during the SS qualifications yesterday.. he didn't even make finals and yet you heard his name every 30 seconds from the commentators and then saw him on ever other commercial.. I was like _really?_ Sage Kotsenburg lands a switch backside double cork 1260 at the age of 17 (and still didn't land finals?) and yet lets narrate how amazing it is that SW just landed a frontside 1080... Seb Touts, Torstein, Willet etc, etc, all setting the bar and yet all you hear is how SW is back at X-games.. big fricken deal.

And as far as his outfit? 
Its called "snowboarding" you know the thing you do on snow.. meaning you should be wearing snowboard gear? am I wrong? Or do they make water resistant leather these days?

Ps. Mad respect to Torstein last night.
Lago too.


----------



## Leo

Karasene said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> and Yes.
> 
> 
> I was getting so sick of hearing his name during the SS qualifications yesterday.. he didn't even make finals and yet you heard his name every 30 seconds from the commentators and then saw him on ever other commercial.. I was like _really?_ Sage Kotsenburg lands a switch backside double cork 1260 at the age of 17 (and still didn't land finals?) and yet lets narrate how amazing it is that SW just landed a frontside 1080... Seb Touts, Torstein, Willet etc, etc, all setting the bar and yet all you hear is how SW is back at X-games.. big fricken deal.
> 
> And as far as his outfit?
> Its called "snowboarding" you know the thing you do on snow.. meaning you should be wearing snowboard gear? am I wrong? Or do they make water resistant leather these days?
> 
> Ps. Mad respect to Torstein last night.
> Lago too.


Hope that yes wasn't for the comment extreme made about me being a fanboy lol.

And that leather coat and skinny pants he wore is his signature series jacket and pant from Burton. And no, I don't know this because I'm a "fanboy". I saw the entire 2012 Burton line. And yes, it is even uglier in person. Two of his jacket lines including that sig one has this hideous leopard print on the inside. 

Burton does have a gimmicky, albeit cool, new print coming out called the crazy monkey or something like that. 3D print with paper 3D glasses included lol. Actually looks pretty cool without the glasses on.


----------



## Karasene

Leo said:


> Hope that yes wasn't for the comment extreme made about me being a fanboy lol.


Oh sorry _fanboy_.. I mean Leo.. it was the second statement. 
:laugh: I'm joking


----------



## latemp

lol...gotta love the threads like these....where all the haters can come together and share their jealously:laugh:...grow up losers..smh


----------



## Dano

No jealousy here man, but I recorded and just watched it. Shaun White dresses like a douche


----------



## snowvols

Surprised no one said anything about his flag err I mean bandanna flapping behind him.


----------



## rephreshed

Shaun White wants to make money however he can.. cool! but i won't support him. just because he has product at target, it doesn't mean i have to buy the shit. who cares about him 'selling out'. let's talk about his piss poor riding during pipe qualifiers.

i'm sorry, but his first run was a fucking joke. how the hell did he score higher than louie vito when he didn't have an technical of a run? oh that's because he had higher amplitude and the judges hang from his nutsack. i'm sorry, but just because you do higher, it doesn't mean you are better.

his final run was a sloppy mess as well. if you look at his double corks from last season, they were smooth and tight. his 'double corks' this year were loose and messy. so again, how the hell did he score higher than the likes of louie vito and scotty lago?

shit doesn't make sense. i go to the US Open every year and i swear to you Shaun White is a FUCKING DOUCHEBAG!!!! he hurt his ankle back in '09 and sat out of the contest. he sat at the end of the halfpipe with his hood up and didn't talk to anyone. as soon as shit was over, he had his dumbass body guards escort him to the sleds and he was gone. no contact with the crowd, nothing! hell, last year he didn't even show up to finals and danny davis called him out for it.

the other riders even recognize that he's a flaming piece of shit. lago said in a recent interview that he used to be close to shaun white, but at he got 'better' and 'more recognized' he secluded himself from everyone. how is that being a role model?


----------



## Karasene

Yeah.. I can't speak on my own behalf.. but I'm good friends with Ryan Paris who's competed against Shaun a lot in the past. He's said the same thing as far as his attitude on the mountain.. He always separates himself from the rest of the guys. But I hear his mom is really cool. 

Ah well... I just want to focus on the riders I actualy like to watch. SW is more of a robot or something and I'm routing for the human players to win against the computer program.


----------



## Extremo

Yeah I went to the US Open that White got hurt at and the cameras were all over him and he wasn't even snowboarding. We were in the crowd standing next to Leanne Pelosi's mom and Leanne and Erin Comstock came over and chilled with us for like an hour and TJ Schnieder came over, all like they weren't even pros. I was like what? Def didn't expect that. Then after the comp Danny Kass hung out in the crowd just talking to random people looking to party. Later that night we saw Lago out just chilling in the crowd. 

And if youve ever come up to Loon for the Last Call or The Grenade Games you know how all the pros are social with everyone. It's such a good scene...noones too cool for the scene. 

So it just appears that Shaun White thinks he's reached MJ status so obviously he's going to lose fans.


----------



## Dano

I was hating him most durning his 46 camera shots in the riders area waiting for his shot during slopestyle qualifications. Everyone's dressed, ready to go just chilling with each other, while this twat is sunning himself with his entourage or running fucking windsprints. Yeah I'll agree he's got insane pipe skills and is 100 times the rider I'll ever be, but he's still a fucking Douche Bag


----------



## calculatedrisk

who cares if he looks like he's wearing assless chaps and a motorcycle jacket... :laugh:


----------



## Leo

calculatedrisk said:


> who cares if he looks like he's wearing assless chaps and a motorcycle jacket... :laugh:


LoL.

Can't knock the guy for not hanging out in local bars or whatnot. He's the most recognizable face in the sport and would probably get mobbed. Like it or not, he has celebrity status. 

On that note, I wish Erin Comstock would hang out with me 

Anyway, grats to Seb Touts... killed it. Torstein is an animal for doing what he did with a sprained ankle and injured rib.


----------



## george_4116

I cannot understand why anyone would want to ride in cycling tights. "Uncomfortable!" Plus, I could never fit my 200+ pound butt in those pants....just saying.


----------



## Deviant

Again, this is another day of bullshit coverage. Somewhere between the Snowcross and Boardercross, what was the big news? Shaun not qualifying. Seriously enough already, at what point is someone losing no longer a top story? 

He looked like a bondage slave, he threw a sloppy ass backside 180, and yet WOO FUCKING HOO he landed a double cork 1080 when everyone else was throwing down.

Kelly Clark lands a 1080
Horgmo lands the triple cork
Skiers OWN the big air jump



> Stay tuned for our top story, we will show Shaun White combing his hair. This and the crisis in Egypt tonight at 10 on....


----------



## hype.beast

dmike said:


> My girlfriend was making a total ass out of him when she saw him in that leather getup.
> 
> I was just happy to be able to watch the x-games from my xbox. I was gonna go out to watch it since I don't get espn, but then I just downloaded the app for xbox live and there it was. No need to spend 4 dollars a beer at the bar, drink mine at home for next to nothing:thumbsup:


More than likely...he wouldnt care what your girlfriends says about him. When you can do what he can do...you can pretty much wear whatever the hell you want. When you get paid what he does then you can start talking smack


----------



## Argo

george_4116 said:


> I cannot understand why anyone would want to ride in cycling tights. "Uncomfortable!" Plus, I could never fit my 200+ pound butt in those pants....just saying.


I would argue..... why do those guys want to ride with there pants around there ankles. Lol. From the looks of it Shaun is the outsider not conforming to the norm. Isn't that What snowboarders used to be all about?


----------



## JRZBoarder

I don't have a problem with what he's wearing even though it isn't anything I would wear. It's just getting annoying that the announcers are on his dick. I think I heard his name like 100 times already even during other competitions. It's not like he's the only guy competing.


----------



## Karasene

Deviant said:


> Again, this is another day of bullshit coverage. Somewhere between the Snowcross and Boardercross, what was the big news? Shaun not qualifying. Seriously enough already, at what point is someone losing no longer a top story?
> 
> He looked like a bondage slave, he threw a sloppy ass backside 180, and yet WOO FUCKING HOO he landed a double cork 1080 when everyone else was throwing down.
> 
> Kelly Clark lands a 1080
> Horgmo lands the triple cork
> Skiers OWN the big air jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for our top story, we will show Shaun White combing his hair. This and the crisis in Egypt tonight at 10 on....
Click to expand...


Exactly, Exactly, Exactly!!!!!!! WTF.


----------



## RedRomo

...as usual I'm late to the party but here's my impression of the x-games superpipe.
Kazuhiro Kokubo got robbed. He nailed it his first and second runs and got screwed overall. He is so technically sound and makes everything look too effortless. He was classy about it though..he just grabbed his Monster drink and moved on.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

Leo said:


> Burton does have a gimmicky, albeit cool, new print coming out called the crazy monkey or something like that. 3D print with paper 3D glasses included lol. Actually looks pretty cool without the glasses on.


are you f---ing kidding me? jesus christ..3D outerwear? wow.


----------



## MistahTaki

eastCOASTkills said:


> are you f---ing kidding me? jesus christ..3D outerwear? wow.


that's badazz.


----------



## snowflake-666

RealAleckClayto said:


> ALright alright alright ive heard enough! this has been the talk of the snowboard world for too long! tight pants tight pants tight pants is all i ever hear. and the thing is is its all ways negative. who gives a shit what other people are wearing. if you dont like it you wont wear it right?? this judgmental ass world we live in. people raggin on other people cause their shit is different. who gives a fuck! another thing half you fake ass snowboarders who are rockin gangsta ass shit or even the middle ground shit. what kinda jeans are you wearin round town?? i know you aint rockin the same style you fake bitches have on the mountain. Shaun White wears slim ta skinny pants out, why the hell wouldnt he on the mountain?? I personally have rocked the leather jacket tight pants combo for the past three years, im happy to see some big names have some solid style! all in all if you dont like it dont wear it. Listen to my boy Chris Bradshaw, one of the most gangsta ass riders out there, he knows his shit and if everyone thought like this maybe the world would be a better place?? yeah probably.
> YouTube - 120 Seconds with Chris Bradshaw




This x 1000000000


----------



## tj_ras

only thing i hated about him in the xgames was his outfit and the fact that every 5 seconds espn felt the need to show him walking up a flight of stairs......i mean really? come on im watching the damn snowmobiles doing massive double grab back flips and shit and you cut to a scene of shaun whites ass walking up a flight of stairs, this does not compute, in the meantime im missing an epic crash or landing of some snowmobile rider.

as for hating him, i dont hate the guy, i mean everyone will do there own thing, but what i hate is the sheer fact that people are so far up his butt that i cant enjoy the guys i actually wanna see, like lago, davis, the mitrani bros, louie vito, torstein and mason aguire, without being interupted by a shot of shaun tieing his boots in the warming tent or walking around.


just felt like adding my rant to this since it was bumped by the dude above me.


----------



## Inky

Some peoples style looks sick in tight pants eg Jordan Mendenhall. Not his ..But I guess if it's what he likes then good for him for doing it and not giving a shit:thumbsup:


----------



## labowsky

john doe said:


> Didn't making fun of guys wearing tight pants stop being funny a year ago?


didn't wearing tight pants stop being "fashionable" in the 80's?


----------



## fatboyj711

labowsky said:


> didn't wearing tight pants stop being "fashionable" in the 80's?


Have you been living under a rock the last few years?


----------



## labowsky

fatboyj711 said:


> Have you been living under a rock the last few years?


no, i don't say emo kids are fashionable.


----------



## fatboyj711

labowsky said:


> no, i don't say emo kids are fashionable.


because emo kids are the only ones that wear skinny pants...


----------



## labowsky

fatboyj711 said:


> because emo kids are the only ones that wear skinny pants...


the only guys yes.


----------



## Muki

labowsky said:


> the only guys yes.


Been to Europe recently? and by recently I mean 8 years or so ago, not 1 or 2..don't know what the trend is there currently :laugh:


----------



## labowsky

Muki said:


> Been to Europe recently? and by recently I mean 8 years or so ago, not 1 or 2..don't know what the trend is there currently :laugh:


yes, the emo trend is huge there. still is for some reason :dunno:


----------



## Leo

eastCOASTkills said:


> are you f---ing kidding me? jesus christ..3D outerwear? wow.


No I'm being very truthful. Complete with scratch and smell topsheet pieces on some of their Restricted boards. One smells like pepperoni pizza.

In all honesty, I dig the 3D monkey graphics with or without the glasses lol. I know I'm going to see a few people wearing them.

I personally want the backpack with that design.


----------



## sage4463

*Dude. It's a sport, not a fashion show. Functionality, yo.*

I don't get it. Who cares what he looks like? He's an athlete. (And frankly, I think he looks great. The dude has fantastically strong legs. If it was a chick in tight pants, would you complain?) Seriously, though, I'm glad he went aerodynamic. I've been waiting for it to happen, and I think it'll bring snowboarding farther into the realm of "real sports." Somebody needs to get some performance data on baggy clothes vs. aerodynamic clothes! Aerodynamic clothes will outperform them for sure. There's a reason runners, cyclists, and swimmers wear what they wear. Years of research data back up the stupid looking unitards and short-shorts. We don't wear them because we think they're fashionable. We wear them because we're athletes and we want to be fast.

Snowboarding is a sport, is it not? The point is competition, not fashion, dude. In order to complete whatever tricks you're setting out to do, you have to fight things like gravity, wind, etc. Why would you want to slow yourself down with extra, loose fabric that basically turns you into a giant sail, when speed is kind of a determining factor in how high you will get or how fast you will spin? Why not give yourself an advantage instead? Seriously?

Shaun White basically just showed he's smarter than everyone else. Props to him.


----------



## snowflake-666

sage4463 said:


> I don't get it. Who cares what he looks like? He's an athlete. (And frankly, I think he looks great. The dude has fantastically strong legs. If it was a chick in tight pants, would you complain?) Seriously, though, I'm glad he went aerodynamic. I've been waiting for it to happen, and I think it'll bring snowboarding farther into the realm of "real sports." Somebody needs to get some performance data on baggy clothes vs. aerodynamic clothes! Aerodynamic clothes will outperform them for sure. There's a reason runners, cyclists, and swimmers wear what they wear. Years of research data back up the stupid looking unitards and short-shorts. We don't wear them because we think they're fashionable. We wear them because we're athletes and we want to be fast.
> 
> Snowboarding is a sport, is it not? The point is competition, not fashion, dude. In order to complete whatever tricks you're setting out to do, you have to fight things like gravity, wind, etc. Why would you want to slow yourself down with extra, loose fabric that basically turns you into a giant sail, when speed is kind of a determining factor in how high you will get or how fast you will spin? Why not give yourself an advantage instead? Seriously?
> 
> Shaun White basically just showed he's smarter than everyone else. Props to him.



the day snowboarding becomes a "real sport" like cycling and swimming is the day that snowboarding dies...and competition is hardly the point. whether people like it or not, snowboarding is about fashion in the sense that it's a way to express each rider's individuality, which to me is a crucial aspect of snowboarding. so let everyone dress however they want...it keeps things interesting and it keeps snowboarding from turning into an activity where people wear uniforms


----------



## little devil

Leo said:


> No I'm being very truthful. Complete with scratch and smell topsheet pieces on some of their Restricted boards. One smells like pepperoni pizza.


When I think about this I picure my dog's teeth piercing through the base right outta the package. It would be one of the most expensive doggy toys lol. For that reason alone I wouldnt want a board that smells like food, cause you know animals will mistake it for a chew toy.


----------



## sage4463

snowflake-666 said:


> the day snowboarding becomes a "real sport" like cycling and swimming is the day that snowboarding dies...and competition is hardly the point. whether people like it or not, snowboarding is about fashion in the sense that it's a way to express each rider's individuality, which to me is a crucial aspect of snowboarding. so let everyone dress however they want...it keeps things interesting and it keeps snowboarding from turning into an activity where people wear uniforms


Competition is hardly the point?

I'm sorry, was I watching some other sport in the Olympics this year?

I think it's great that snowboarding started out as a recreational pastime, like lots of other Olympic sports. But it's in the big time now, and there are little kids out there dreaming of being an Olympic snowboarder. They're going to grow up doing plyometrics and ab work and cross training, and they'll be really competitive people. Whether or not you choose to view it that way, Shaun clearly does and so do a lot of other people (including a lot of other people from other countries). Is it so horrible to want to be good at something you love, and to give a sh*t about it, compete for it, and *gasp* to wear aerodynamic clothes?

I don't think that takes anything away from snowboarding as a recreational, cultural, American phenomenon. If you're a snowboarder and you don't see it as a competitive sport, then don't compete. Be a rec snowboarder. Wear whatever you want, do whatever you want, but don't judge other people for taking the it seriously.


----------



## snowflake-666

I do take snowboarding seriously...I just believe that competitive snowboarding, especially in the big leagues (olympics, dew tour, xgames)is a misrepresentation of what snowboarding is to me. If these guys wanna do it that's fine. What I dont like is the fact that the general public and the kids get to see only aht in my opinion is a small and boring part of an activity that has so much more to offer than competition and spinning to win. I would like to see snowboarding go in the direction of skateboarding (which by the way is bigger than snowboarding), where competition is a small part of it, but video parts and creative riding are clearly more important. And i am certain that some of my favourite pros have never done cross training or any of the jock stuff you mention and I would rather never see this formal training in snowboarding

EDIT: btw I am pretty sure tha shaun did not dress that way to be aerodynamic, but to make a sort of "fashion statement and look cool".. I am not a huge fan of his, given that he is part of the misrepresentation of the sport that I mentioned, but I think just the fact that he introduced something different and more rock-punk-skate-whatever is a good thing. He should use his influence to promote shit like that. I would have liked it even if he had shown up dressed like magoon or a monkey suit for that matter, as long as it shows some personality


----------



## sage4463

snowflake-666 said:


> I would like to see snowboarding go in the direction of skateboarding (which by the way is bigger than snowboarding), where competition is a small part of it, but video parts and creative riding are clearly more important. And i am certain that some of my favourite pros have never done cross training or any of the jock stuff you mention and I would rather never see this formal training in snowboarding


Well, Shaun is a double-edged sword, to some extent. How many people has he brought to the sport, but to some people, it's not the exposure that they want? But I think there is room for it. Or there will be.

I understand where you're coming from, though.

I feel the SAME f*cking way about Dancing with the Stars. It's exposed people to dance, but it's the wrong kind of dance. (Why oh why, Louie Vito? Why???) I'm a blues dancer, primarily, who dances because I love having an intimate, physical, musical conversation with 20-30 different guys in a night, so ballroom is everything I stand against: it's based on uncreative patterns, unnatural posture, chauvinistic principles, and it looks nothing like how real people ever danced. The idea that people watch DWTS and run out to Arthur Murray to take $120 an hour lessons from somebody who's been dancing for 6 months sickens me.


----------



## snowflake-666

Agreed on everything..btw I thought you were a guy for some reason and I was about to make fun of you for being a dancer but then you said "20-30 different guys in one night" and ruined my plans...if you're gay it's also cool


----------



## ElChupocabra

*Stoking the Fire*



















Apparently he has a hollywood-ass fashion consultant. (who should probably be replaced with someone who has a more intimate understanding of snowboarder culture.) I would wear whatever my agent on contracts require me to wear if I could rack in the dough like shaun (or date dime pieces like the above example)

I think shaun realizes how short prosnowboarding careers are and is in the process of finding what he'll tackle after today's younger riders are biting at his heels


----------



## sage4463

snowflake-666 said:


> Agreed on everything..btw I thought you were a guy for some reason and I was about to make fun of you for being a dancer but then you said "20-30 different guys in one night" and ruined my plans...if you're gay it's also cool


Hahaha. That's funny.

Nope. I'm a chick. Redhead, too, which is partially why I take up for Shaun. Sad, isn't it? We get bullied, yo! And targeted by creepy people with redhead fetishes. But yeah, I'm just a reformed tomboy with a lot of opinions about sports. Spent a lot of time training and playing basketball when I was a kid, and I still run marathons now. But I teach blues dancing, because it's awesome and challenging, and I love blues music. If you live in Colorado, there's pretty amazing dancing there. In fact, next weekend there's a huge festival in Denver, though I'm can't make it. 

Some of my FAVORITE blues guys live in or near Denver. Of course, some of the skeeziest blues guys live in Denver too, but it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.


----------



## fattrav

Good on him for trying a new style for himself, hey, if it works out for him, then thats great, if it doesn't - it don't matter, move on.

Personally, i know...that just isn't for me.


----------



## labowsky

sage4463 said:


> I'm glad he went aerodynamic.


i bet you 100 bucks he wasn't wearing that to making himself "areodynamic" he was wearing it to fit in with a trend. now with that being said you sound like someone who take the sport way to seriously, and are way to competitive, sure the few that do competitions are in it to try and be pro, but the rest are it in for fun and care about fashion and let me tell you 3/4 of the community care a lot about fashion.


----------



## MistahTaki

this thread died ages ago. who the heck revived it.


----------



## Phenom

MistahTaki said:


> this thread died ages ago. who the heck revived it.


After a little detective work, I've concluded this guy is the culprit:



snowflake-666 said:


> This x 1000000000


A one month revival to just to agree x 100000000? Bold move my friend.


----------



## snowflake-666

haha yeah I somehow run into this thread and I didn't see it was so dead until after I posted my pointless comment


----------



## earl_je

attack of the living thread..


----------



## MistahTaki

Guilty as charged


----------

